# *Scan today!!* Anymore guesses....**UPDATE**



## mazndave

I posted a scan picture of my 2nd baby a couple of weeks ago, and had all guesses for one gender.

My scan is on the 22nd and I'm going crazy with impatience!! Does anyone else fancy a guess to help me pass the time? The gestation was 12+2....

edit: scan is now on Fri 21st!
 



Attached Files:







New Image.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 48









New Image2.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 49


----------



## mazndave

Anyone??


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

Girl x


----------



## Dolly nurse

Maybe girl!


----------



## Preg Mama

Girl


----------



## mazndave

Thankyou. I've had nearly 40 girl guesses now! Trying so hard not to get my hopes up too much, but failing miserably! x


----------



## DaisyDust

:pink:


----------



## mazndave

Anymore guesses, scan is a week on Saturday. Nervous and excited!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Girl x


----------



## lesh07

Girl. xx


----------



## mrsc81

I think :pink: too :)


----------



## mazndave

Scan is 1 week tomorrow, eek! Anybody else like to take a guess beforehand?


----------



## Princessraya

Girly girly!! Xx


----------



## junebaby08

girl


----------



## ClairAye

:pink: :)


----------



## mazndave

This week is going to draaaag! *52*(!) girl guesses so far, trying not to get my hopes up as I'm sure it'll end up being boy #2!!


----------



## Jennuuh

Based on skull, I'd say boy - But in the second picture it does look like what people call a 'nub' and by that standard, I would say its a girl. I'm all over the place here :blush:


----------



## mazndave

I don't really believe in the skull theory to be honest as I've seen boys and girls with both round and flat skulls, the differences aren't supposed to show until adolescence. That being said, this baby's skull shape is different to my little boys (his went more straight back whereas this one seems to curve round more) I don't hold anything to that though, it could quite easily be the same gender even though it's different (in fact, it probably is a boy - I just don't think the skull determines it)


----------



## Jess29

I think it's a girl too. Let us know!


----------



## mazndave

16 week midwife appt today, hopefully she'll tell me the baby's heart rate so can see what that says (although I think that's a load of rubbish too!) I think my little boy followed the under 140 bpm rule, but to me it's just coincidence and down to the individual baby rather than gender


----------



## mrsc81

I'm having a boy and his is around 150 bpm :)


----------



## mazndave

148 bpm for this one, so _in theory_ a girl, but as above proves, not guaranteed in the slightest! the whole train/galloping horses thing doesn't really make sense to me either - it just sounds like a heartbeat, and wouldn't both those sounds be quite similar anyway?! How do you differentiate between them?!


----------



## mazndave

Eeek, we've now only got 3 sleeps til scan as swapped it from Sat morning to Fri night!!


----------



## Unexpected212

Hope you get to hear girl. I'm convinced from that nub it's a girl. My girls heartrate was always quite high early on and from about 14 weeks has rested at 150


----------



## mazndave

My scan is tomorrow night, any last minute guesses?!


----------



## truthbtold

girl


----------



## junebaby08

girl


----------



## babylove x

girl


----------



## mazndave

Today's the day, eeeeeek!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Have fun at your scan :)


----------



## mrsc81

Good luck! hope baby co-operates, let us know when you can :)


----------



## foxiechick1

Good luck! X


----------



## littlefishygg

Oooh good luck!!!!


----------



## mazndave

It's a GIRL!! So gobsmacked, but unbelievably happy!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations! :pink: Everyone was right then! lol


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

Yay congrats. X


----------



## MrsMayaPP

Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## babylove x

congrats!


----------



## juliahanson79

Congratulations!!!! Happy for you and your family!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats


----------



## mrsc81

Congrats! :)


----------

